# Jaguar Cichlid Compatability



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello.

I know that "rescued" may not be the right word, but I "rescued" a 10 inch jaguar cichlid from a 10G tank at petco which someone with a 29G tank was about to adopt. I have him in my 100G right now

Would he be compatable with a jardini arowana, 2 synodontis, a pleco, and possibly a bichir or two? If not, I will sell him at the buck a bag auction next month


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing in a tank that size is compatible with the arowana. If you removed the arow i wouldn't mix bichirs with centrals.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

It's all relative to the size of their mouths, but remember that predators don't always swallow whole, they have teeth & can take bites.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Gump said:


> Nothing in a tank that size is compatible with the arowana. If you removed the arow i wouldn't mix bichirs with centrals.


Quoted for truth man. The tank may work out for now but in the long term i predict you only having one fish in that tank: the jardini. They are notorious for "snapping" and killing everything in their tank even in large tanks.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Arent those expensive? The Jag?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont know. he was an adoption.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

for babies the size of a quarter are about 30 bucks here. heck I'd give him his own tank if I got one for free xD


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

he's in his own tank, but sometimes, even expensive fish, people just dont want them.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Jags are cheap around here. They are very easy to breed and when they do they usually lay 1-2k in eggs which if given the right grow up tanks you should see a good 150-500 sale size fish in just a month or so.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i have never seen any for sale around here, so idk what i should try to sell him for 

i'm going to try to auction him off as a donation to the boston aquarium society at our holiday auction on monday


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

5-10 bucks if your looking to move it. You might get 15-20 out of it if you really have none in your area.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

on a side note gump, have you ever kept any sort of cichla? i'm looking into them for my next project


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah tems and monos. If you have questions let me know.


----------

